# Omnisphere Ferox from The Unfinished



## TheUnfinished (May 27, 2016)

Now on sale!

*OMNISPHERE FEROX*



*Omnisphere Ferox* is a collection of 300 patches for Spectrasonics *Omnisphere 2*.

Inspired by the cinematic work by *Trent Reznor* and *Atticus Ross*, *Ferox* features an eclectic blend of analogue, hybrid acoustic, dark and distorted textures, rhythms, sequences and atmospheres. A brooding, eerie, shadowy, noisy, swarming soundset designed to get under your skin.

The dark and mysterious modern tones of their film scores for _*Gone Girl*_ and _*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo*_ supply the canvas on which *Omnisphere Ferox* has been created. There are also hints of the brooding pulses and textured acoustic aura of *Johann Johannson*’s scores for _*Sicario*_, _*Prisoners*_ and the Icelandic TV series _*Trapped*_. Nods to the work of *Dave Porter* _*(Breaking Bad*_, _*Better Call Saul*_)_*,*_ *Ben Frost* (_*Fortitude*_) and Clark’s _*Lost Panthers*_ can also be found lurking in Ferox’s darkest corners.

*Omnisphere Ferox* is full of lo-fi drumloops, ghostly mallets, crumbling analogue synth riffs, drifting modular leads, haunted pianos, warm synth pads, damaged acoustic basses, gritty basses, disturbing ambience, fractured strings, odd synth noises, broken retro machines, melancholy soundscapes and curious hybrid instruments.

With 300 patches, there is a huge amount of sonic flexibility within *Ferox* and a variety of musical applications on offer. Not just the *Reznor/Ross* sound, this soundset is also great for horror, ambient, even music with a folksy touch, due its subtle nods towards *Nordic* and *Western* sounds. Go all out with just the analogue synth sounds, or keep it real with the hybrid acoustic elements.

As ever, this release features intricately configured and useful programming on the modwheel, to bring extra life and dynamism to the sounds.

*Walkthrough Video*


*Demo Tracks*


This *Omnisphere* soundset uses no external audio sources or original samples, but you will need to own the latest version of *Omnisphere 2* (v2.2) for the patches to load correctly.

*Omnisphere Ferox* is available for *£39.99 + VAT*.


----------



## blizzard (May 28, 2016)

This sounds fantastic! Is it going to be for Ominisphere 1 or 2?


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 28, 2016)

blizzard said:


> This sounds fantastic! Is it going to be for Ominisphere 1 or 2?


Omnisphere 2.


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 28, 2016)

Sounds great. Is this samples as well as presets? Or are they made from omni stock?


----------



## blizzard (May 28, 2016)

I have been waiting to upgrade Omnisphere but now I think I have to!


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 28, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Sounds great. Is this samples as well as presets? Or are they made from omni stock?


Ferox only uses existing soundsources and waveforms. No new samples included.


----------



## Pablocrespo (May 28, 2016)

Nice! I too may have to upgrade omni soon...


----------



## Ron Verboom (May 28, 2016)

blizzard said:


> I have been waiting to upgrade Omnisphere but now I think I have to!


Same here, sounds very nice!


----------



## muziksculp (May 28, 2016)

Sounds very good, and interesting !


----------



## jamwerks (May 29, 2016)

Very inspiring. Great stuff !


----------



## BlueGreenBoy (May 29, 2016)

Very inspiring, as always!


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for the nice words everyone. Will update with further details tomorrow.

Bank holiday here today, so I'm celebrating it as is only right, watching movies I've seen several times before, whilst my baby daughter tries to pull my chest hair out.


----------



## Mystic (May 30, 2016)

As always, can't wait to hear this!


----------



## jneebz (May 30, 2016)

YES. Take my money. Could have used this today!


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 31, 2016)

First post updated with much more detail, walkthrough video and demo tracks.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (May 31, 2016)

OMG!


----------



## drumman (May 31, 2016)

Wow, sounds great! For an extra $10, does this come bundled with the Omni 2 upgrade?


----------



## higgs (May 31, 2016)

Where's my wallet?


----------



## blizzard (May 31, 2016)

Just upgraded Omni so I can use this. The patches in that walkthrough sound really fantastic.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 1, 2016)

drumman said:


> Wow, sounds great! For an extra $10, does this come bundled with the Omni 2 upgrade?


Sent via my exclusive flying pigs distribution service!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 1, 2016)

I would have thought the Moog-Tribute-Library to be a must use sound source for such undertaking. Well, apparently not, but I wonder whether the thought had crossed your mind?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 1, 2016)

G.R. Baumann said:


> I would have thought the Moog-Tribute-Library to be a must use sound source for such undertaking. Well, apparently not, but I wonder whether the thought had crossed your mind?


I don't actually have it! Must rectify that at some point.

But, what percentage of Omnisphere owners also have the Moog expansion? Using it throughout a soundset has the potential to be disappointing for a lot of my customers I think.

Perhaps a specialist soundset deliberately using them and clearly advertised as such would be a better idea?


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi Matt, 

trust me....ahem, well why should you... LOL, but really Matt, you do owe this library to yourself! 

As for your marketshare question, I could imagine that Eric would give you at least a hint as to whether a development based on the MTL would make sense, perhaps he would share figures with you if you were signing an NDA or promise by the death of your pet rat or something. 

Out of my guts I'd guess that especially from your customer base, most will already have MTL. 

Then there are customers who have MTL but none of your libraries, like me for example. Hehehe. So they can be seen as potential future clients.

Like what I heard! Congrats!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 2, 2016)

G.R. Baumann said:


> Then there are customers who have MTL but none of your libraries, like me for example. Hehehe. So they can be seen as potential future clients.
> 
> Like what I heard! Congrats!


Whaaaaaaaaaat?! I've heard about people like you...


----------



## tmm (Jun 2, 2016)

Ron Verboom said:


> Same here, sounds very nice!



Wow, same here. Omni 2 was already on my to-buy list, but it shot to the top after listening to this.


----------



## bbrylow (Jun 2, 2016)

TheUnfinished said:


> I don't actually have it! Must rectify that at some point.
> 
> But, what percentage of Omnisphere owners also have the Moog expansion? Using it throughout a soundset has the potential to be disappointing for a lot of my customers I think.
> 
> Perhaps a specialist soundset deliberately using them and clearly advertised as such would be a better idea?


MTL is something you will definitely want Matt. It has some truly amazing content and inside of Omnisphere, everything becomes a playground in a matter of speaking.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 3, 2016)

*Omnisphere Ferox* is now on sale!

Come into the darkness my friends, let it embrace you.


----------



## windshore (Jun 3, 2016)

This is "for" sale - not "on" sale right? This pricing will be it's standard price yes?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 3, 2016)

Correct.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jun 3, 2016)

Boughtened!


----------



## bbrylow (Jun 3, 2016)

The new Ferox set is as amazing as all of Matt's other work! If you don't own it - get it, then get Colossus for Omnisphere. Does not disappoint!


----------



## C-Wave (Jun 3, 2016)

I have decided to sell my Omnisphere 2.2 license and DVD's with THE UNFINISHED OMNISPHERE TOTAL BUNDLE and AUDIORITY OMNISPHERE TOTAL BUNDLE. PM me if you interested. All for $800.. List price is about $1100.

If the THE UNFINISHED (hi!) would chime in for any transfer fees needed that would be great.

Note: reason for selling is to go for this sale is I decided to go from synth music into orchestral composition and invested recently in the costly Orchestral Tools libraries.. Still more to buy from them I need the extra cash.. Once I see some interest all details including real name and email will be posted I my responsepm's .. Thanks for understanding!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 3, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> If the THE UNFINISHED (hi!) would chime in for any transfer fees needed that would be great.


Since you're also selling your Omnisphere 2 license, I've no problems with this. And there are no transfer fees from me.

Well, maybe I'm a little teary that you'd say goodbye to my patches...


----------



## C-Wave (Jun 3, 2016)

TheUnfinished said:


> Since you're also selling your Omnisphere 2 license, I've no problems with this. And there are no transfer fees from me.
> 
> Well, maybe I'm a little teary that you'd say goodbye to my patches...


Hi there .. Thanks for your quick AND generous response.


----------



## blizzard (Jun 4, 2016)

This sound set is amazing. I bought it for the great sounding ARP + BPM patches I heard...but I'm really loving the pads and soundscapes too. Finding a whole bunch of "score a scene with one finger" kind of patches! Excellent as always Matt!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 5, 2016)

"Dragon Girl Gone" I really like this nice representation of this.... is it a style already?.... type of film music. Really good Matt! 

I imagine this patch library is screaming for a bunch of highly playable multis.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 6, 2016)

great job Matt.


----------



## tmm (Jun 6, 2016)

Pads / scapes are definitely a particular strength of Matt's, for sure. This sounds so good I think I'll have to finally pick up Omni 2


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks once again for all these really nice comments.

I have a patch fix issue to announce. Two patches accidentally used Trilian soundsources and slipped through my checking process.

You can download the 'fixed ' patches from my site - http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/news/ferox-patch-fix/ - where I've created versions using Omni samples.

If you own Trilian, you won't notice this issue and don't need to do anything about it.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 7, 2016)

TheUnfinished said:


> Two patches accidentally used Trilian soundsources and slipped through



THIS IS a freudian slip Matt.

Your subconsciousness tells you that you are supposed to create COLOSSUS VIP, incl. the Moog Library, by using all of them, Omnisphere, Trillian, and MLT, then serve the beyond doubts MANY spectrasonics clients, who hold precisely that package, with a humongous surprise library of patches and multis.

How's that?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 8, 2016)

A very interesting idea Georg. Certainly something I'll have a think about.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 9, 2016)

TheUnfinished said:


> A very interesting idea Georg. Certainly something I'll have a think about.



 Niiiiice!

Of course, I would recommend to have a chat with Eric to better be able to evaluate the feasibility of such a project. Making use of all these sources in Omnisphere, Moog Library and Trillian at the same time, beyond doubts this would raise the bar, and could turn out to be a very special library.

Know what? I setup a poll here on VIC for starters, perhaps this could be a initial indicator, if enough people would share what they have installed.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 10, 2016)

There ya go:

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/omnisphere-trilian-moog-library-what-have-you-got.53895/


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 10, 2016)

Just a reminder that today is the last day you can use the Newsletter discount code (if you're a subscriber) to get 20% off *Omnisphere Ferox*.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 10, 2016)

Bought yesterday & I must say Ferox is really nice,a great sound set for Omni.


----------



## pdub (Jun 10, 2016)

Purchased a few days ago. Great sounds thanks!


----------



## Ariel s (Jun 10, 2016)

How does Ferox fit in with the Omni's tagging system? I saw in the walk through that you have created new categories etc, which I, personally, find it to be an issue. If each sound library had determined its own rules, it would have been too easy to lose control and not be able to find stuff. But sound wise- it is FANTASTIC!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 10, 2016)

Ariel s said:


> How does Ferox fit in with the Omni's tagging system?



I've created one category 'Hybrid Instruments', which was covered in Omni 1, but for some reason doesn't really fall into any of the groups within Omni 2. No new tags or anything from me.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 11, 2016)

Wonderful. Bought. Thank you!


----------

